# Experiences with Newegg.



## Soylent Joe (Jun 4, 2009)

Post some of your good, bad, and ugly experiences with Newegg here. 

Personally, they've always been great for me. I've spent about a grand with them over the last year, and each time they have it shipped within 24 hours and it's here in just a couple days. I purchased a few items with the 90 days to pay option this morning at about 11:00. I got back at 4:00 to check and the credit check thingy, processing, charging, packing, and shipping were all completed.

The only thing is, they pack everything in just some peanuts, with no wrapping or anything. It's easy to miss something while looking through the box and accidentally throw it away. Also, when they shipped my case to me, they didn't wrap it or anything. It looked exactly how it would look in the store, with some shipping labels on it. But hey, it was free shipping on a heavy case, I don't blame them.


----------



## Gilletter (Jun 4, 2009)

don't get me started, lol... last year they were awesome... decemember of 2008 and on, I haven't been too thrilled with them...


----------



## reverze (Jun 4, 2009)

No problems here.

I've ordered thousands and thousands of dollars worth of stuff from them. Somewhere in the 5 digit range and have had really no problems.

Anytime I've needed an RMA I just hop on the phone or recently the chat feature and explain and get free shipping back and all of that.

I also had a brand new 24'' SAMSUNG with a dead pixel and they took it back no problem for me. ( Just received the refund on Monday. )

I always buy through them and will as long as they're around. Especially because they offer such great prices, customer server, and the 1 year no payment!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 4, 2009)

reverze said:


> No problems here.
> 
> I've ordered thousands and thousands of dollars worth of stuff from them. Somewhere in the 5 digit range and have had really no problems.
> 
> ...



You seriously can't beat their prices for anything except maybe their video games. For PC parts and such, they're #1.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jun 4, 2009)

I have never had any problems with Newegg. They are always the first place I will go to order something. Good price and great customer services. Over the last few years I have probably spend $3000+ there.


----------



## dieselcat18 (Jun 5, 2009)

Same here as with most of you guys, over the past 3 years I've spent 6K plus with newegg, mainly on parts for a new or system upgrades among other items such as a 4in1 printer.
Newegg is generally priced cheaper than most other e-tailers (not always) and local stores such as Best Buy.  They offer free S&H, promo codes and instant discounts and MIR that make for great savings. Along with very good customer service, Newegg is my place to shop 99% of the time.
I bought a Foxconn 8800GTX from them about 3 years ago (still have the card) and it offered a MIR of 30.00. Well months went by and after trying to contact the flaky company handling the rebates with no success, I called Newegg and explained I never received the MIR promised me. They didn't even balk and Instantly apologized for the problem and credited my account the 30 bucks, no questions asked.
They have also gone the extra mile for me on several other occasions with some other issues needing to be resolved. The shipping has always been spot on, delivered on time or early with all items intact.
If I have one con about the Egg, it's that even though I haven't received any damaged items due to shipping, the packing of certain parts could have been better.
Two weeks ago I had delivered a new router, GPU and monitor. The monitor was sent in the original factory box, not double boxed, which concerned me greatly about not only possible damage but theft. The other two parts were loosely packed in a box with a small amount of wrapping paper tucked inside. They sent me a letter saying they are trying to go more 'GREEN' with the shipping materials they use and wanted my feedback.
I think they have started to get the message from customer that haven't been really thrilled with their packing procedures, I hope they continue to listen and improve.
I think I should buy stock in Newegg for all the money I give them.....


----------



## fritoking (Jun 5, 2009)

reverze said:


> No problems here.
> 
> I've ordered thousands and thousands of dollars worth of stuff from them. Somewhere in the 5 digit range and have had really no problems.
> 
> ...



i will 2nd this.... i have probably spent 15000 + on parts for peoples upgrades,builds and my own personal stuff.... i think i may have had  5 or 6 rma's in7 years or more..and those were open box items.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I've only had a few issues with them, all resolved far beyond my satisfaction.

The first was with a video card that arrived DOA(XFX 7800GTX).  I RMA'd it to newegg, and over a week after they had recieved it, they still hadn't shipped out the replacement.  A quick email later, and they appologized and said it would be shipped out the following day.  And it was, with upgraded overnight shipping too.

The most recent was when I bought my EeePC.  Not even 48 hours after I placed the order, the price on it went down $100.  I emailed them about it, and they gave me the usual "we don't price match BS", which I replied with "well then I guess I should start shopping at any one of your competitors that do".  I didn't hear anything after that for about a week.  So I sent another email saying I don't like being ignored.  I was quickly responded to, they were very applogetic, and not only did they give me the refund of $100, they they also gave me $100 store credit!  I had to call the representive that handled the case when I wanted to claim the $100 credit when I was placing the order, so that she could catch the order before it hit my credit card and apply the $100 credit. When I did that, she also upgraded the order to overnight shipping!


----------



## enaher (Jun 5, 2009)

Just love newegg, man the best things about going to the US buying from newegg, o and visiting the family , jejeje

I,ve bought tons of things from them and they never let me down... i got this sparkle Geforce 6600 and it died 3 days latter they just credited the money to my account, no RMA.

And the last time i got a Gigabyte GA-MA78GM, the thing was dead called them told them i had to travel back in 2 days and they sent me a replacement the next day, and i still had to return the first one, that there makes me buy from them only.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 5, 2009)

I've had no problems with them.  I ordered probably close to $10,000 worth of stuff from them since 2004.

Yeah, sometimes stuff doesn't work out the best when it arrives but they are always willing to replace it.


----------



## reverze (Jun 5, 2009)

Newegg will basically get on their knees for you if you ask them to.

There is no reason not to buy from them..


----------



## Kursah (Jun 5, 2009)

I've had top notch experiences with Newegg, spent thousands of dollars on my stuff and parts for customers' builds, etc. I have yet to recieve a DOA, which even if I did, they couldn't be blamed since they didn't make the part that failed (imo). I have had a couple RMA's, and they've taken care of it quite well, I have found that it's best to deal with Newegg Customer Service via phone for best results. Back when I first got my GTX260, it was 300 w/~$35MIR, then the price dropped 30 bucks a few days after my purchase...I called them, they refunded me the difference between what I paid and the new price without any problems, their shipping is fast, their prices are solid, I am willing to pay a little more to go through newegg now with the excellent service I have recieved over the years.

Newegg =


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 5, 2009)

Neweggism, my new religion. If I need something, I sacrifice money to his mightyness and I receive


----------



## reverze (Jun 5, 2009)

Wonder how much Newegg is pulling in..


----------



## Asylum (Jun 5, 2009)

Newegg FTW!!


----------



## enaher (Jun 5, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Neweggism, my new religion. If I need something, I sacrifice money to his mightyness and I receive



Sounds so much better than my current religion... you know being a Jedi and all


----------



## From_Nowhere (Jun 5, 2009)

Newegg -The Good: A wide selection of computer parts so chances are you will find exactly what you need for a low price. I have bought RAM, processors, video cards, and a power supply there before. 


Newegg -The Bad: Like every other asshole retailer on the net they only ship pricey UPS and FedEx, and the people in the middle of nowhere, Alaska get to pay $200+ shipping. Why in the hell can't newegg ship through the damn US Postal Service (Not as good as UPS or FedEx, but it's CHEAP).  In case you didn't know we do not have street addresses out here, only PO Boxes. 



Newegg -The Ugly: It took three months for me to get a replacement video card for one that was DOA.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 5, 2009)

The very few problems with products I've had, newegg service has only been beat by Logitech for me


----------



## RevengE (Jun 5, 2009)

Gilletter said:


> don't get me started, lol... last year they were awesome... decemember of 2008 and on, I haven't been too thrilled with them...



lol i remember that.. i have only had one bad experience with them, the rest have been great. I've spent over $3,000 with them.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 5, 2009)

Honestly, I think I've dumped well over 10,000$ to them counting me and my dad. He's got a watercooled i7 940 rig and I've had so much stuff too


----------



## denice25 (Jun 5, 2009)

new egg is cool...........hahaha!!


----------



## Kantastic (Jun 5, 2009)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> The very few problems with products I've had, newegg service has only been beat by Logitech for me



Logitech doesn't even have a toll free number!!


----------



## vbx (Jun 5, 2009)

Newegg use to ship quick.  I live about 30 mins from them.  It use to take 1 business day.  It now takes 3-4 business days to get to me.  

Don't know if they moved or the items ships from a different location now?


----------



## JATownes (Jun 5, 2009)

I can't think of the last time I bought new parts that didn't come from Newegg.  Great prices, and GREAT customer service.  Never had a problem, even with RMAs.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 5, 2009)

vbx said:


> Newegg use to ship quick.  I live about 30 mins from them.  It use to take 1 business day.  It now takes 3-4 business days to get to me.
> 
> Don't know if they moved or the items ships from a different location now?


They have at least three warehouses (Tennessee, New Jersey, and California).  If it comes from a warehouse not close to you, it will take longer for it arrive.  Not all warehouses carry all goods.  For instance, I think only Tennessee carries the big stuff (cases, 5.1 surround sound speakers, TVs, etc.).  Those three warehouses have been there since 2004 for sure.  They may have added more recently.


----------



## dieselcat18 (Jun 5, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> They have at least three warehouses (Tennessee, New Jersey, and California).  If it comes from a warehouse not close to you, it will take longer for it arrive.  Not all warehouses carry all goods.  For instance, I think only Tennessee carries the big stuff (cases, 5.1 surround sound speakers, TVs, etc.).  Those three warehouses have been there since 2004 for sure.  They may have added more recently.



You are correct.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 5, 2009)

I spent about a grand in the past year on the Egg with absolutely no problems. I only had one RMA and the process was fast. I live in the next county over from them so I receive my orders within 1-2 days 

Hey Has anyone ever received a silk egg? It's the weirdest thing I bought some stuff and it came with an egg shaped piece of fabric. Whats that all about?


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 5, 2009)

I've ordered a lot of stuff from them and they were always perfect with me.  No problems at all.

Now I just go down to CompUSA.  Everything in my build now except my DVD burner and sound card was bought there, at prices at least matching (sometimes beating) Newegg for most stuff (thanks to my moving here coinciding with them being bought by TigerDirect).  But the best thing is not having to wait, and being able to drive two blocks to return anything that sucks (so far I've returned a 9800GT, Thermaltake 430W (junk) and EVGA 750i FTL).


----------



## reverze (Jun 5, 2009)

I used to shop at CompUSA as well until mine went out of business. It was still a good 30 minutes away though..


----------



## hat (Jun 5, 2009)

never had a problem with them except the one time I ordered memory w/ egg saver shipping and it took like 2 weeks to get here, but I blame that on DHL.


----------



## dieselcat18 (Jun 5, 2009)

reverze said:


> I used to shop at CompUSA as well until mine went out of business. It was still a good 30 minutes away though..



CompUSA was bought out by TigerDirect, they have several stores that are still open in my area and I must say have some nice deals. Can get really good prices on LCD TV's. I use them as a local source other than Best Buy if I can't get it on Newegg or elsewhere for cheaper.

**+*


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 5, 2009)

hat said:


> never had a problem with them except the one time I ordered memory w/ egg saver shipping and it took like 2 weeks to get here, but I blame that on DHL.



Yeah same here, My first and last experience with DHL. I don't know why Newegg even works with DHL? The shipping service is so bad it prob drives customers away from Newegg. Pay the shipping and stick with UPS.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 5, 2009)

DHL + USPS is the cheapest way to deliver a package (Egg Saver).  Obviously, that doesn't mean its the best.  That option is only available on cables and other products where shipping rapidly becomes a rip off.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 5, 2009)

I just wish Newegg would carry all the small stuff for modding like DIY, cable adapters and accessories. So I have been ordering from Performance-PC for the little things. They are located in Florida so it takes forever to get here, but the service and prices arn't too bad.


----------



## sweeper (Jun 5, 2009)

as stated above about purchasing memory... I purchased some about a week ago........................ still hasn't arrived. Of course I chose Egg Saver and it started with DHL now it's being routed via USPS. Next time I'll pay the extra so it gets here in decent time. *Sigh...


----------



## Altered (Jun 5, 2009)

I have always had a good result dealing with them as well. However 2 days ago I did get a order that the packaging pretty much sucked. I presume the complains of the peanuts or possibly they ran out of them caused my package to only have some paper wadded up in the box. This paper was no longer holding anything snug in the box when it got here. I ordered a AMD X2 7750, 160gig hdd, PSU, RAM, and a motherboard. All of these were in one box shipped from Cal to TX with nothing but the retail boxes with 1 strip of about 12ft of the brown paper used for packaging. Things were very loose in the box but fortunately the PC is up and running and nothing was damaged. It was very noticeable compared to the last 5 to 10yrs or so of orders I have got from them.

 Orders have always shipped very quickly and arrived no later than 3 business days and I have only checked the rush processing 1 time. To me it isnt worth it they do a great job getting the orders out quickly anyway.  

 Returns for what ever reason have always been smooth and without a hitch.

Personally I prefer their website for shopping over anywhere else. To me it is still somewhat "old school" and that works good for me (I am old). I dread the day I get the notification "We are updating our site to better serve you" only to find they did the department store shuffle so you look at crap you did not go there for in the first place.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 5, 2009)

sweeper said:


> as stated above about purchasing memory... I purchased some about a week ago........................ still hasn't arrived. Of course I chose Egg Saver and it started with DHL now it's being routed via USPS. Next time I'll pay the extra so it gets here in decent time. *Sigh...



Weird, mine took like 2 days when I ordered some OCZ not too long ago. Maybe your Fedex guy hates you/


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2009)

last time i ordered eggsaver it showed up in 3 days


the only time i have had an issue with newegg was on some rebates with asus and that wasn't newegg that was asus

i have ordered around $3000 thru them since last march


----------



## Kantastic (Jun 5, 2009)

cdawall said:


> last time i ordered eggsaver it showed up in 3 days
> 
> 
> the only time i have had an issue with newegg was on some rebates with asus and that wasn't newegg that was asus
> ...



Did you ask Newegg about it? They probably would've credited you the rebate amount like they did for others!


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2009)

Kantastic said:


> Did you ask Newegg about it? They probably would've credited you the rebate amount like they did for others!



the board was an open item lol


----------



## trt740 (Jun 5, 2009)

best etailer there is hands down


----------



## RevengE (Jun 5, 2009)

You can't blame newegg for Dhl's crappy service. If you get the cheapest shipping don't expect it to be fast, if I need something fast I always pay extra so I know it will get here in time, 2nd day air or sometimes even next day. I never use Eggsaver the name alone screams Slow!


----------



## Charper2013 (Jun 5, 2009)

Ive had plenty of good experiences with Newegg. I have ordered from there only 4 times. Maybe 600$ worth. All of the transactions have been smooth and easy. They provide the easiest ordering process in my opinion.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jun 5, 2009)

I never had any issues with newegg before. The customer service was good and the RMA I had to get for a bad motherboard was smooth. I just got online and talked with someone via their live chat and they set everything up for me, was quick and simple.


----------



## Altered (Jun 6, 2009)

Kantastic said:


> Did you ask Newegg about it? They probably would've credited you the rebate amount like they did for others!



Funny You mention the ASUS. My $30 MIR shows to have been shipped 3 weeks ago. It says to call if I didnt get it by today. My Corsair MIR has been stuck in processing for a month. My Logitech check came to me in 2 to 3 weeks with no issues. All 3 were sent the same exact day. I already didnt like ASUS for this type reason not so much because of their products.


----------



## dieselcat18 (Jun 6, 2009)

Altered said:


> Funny You mention the ASUS. My $30 MIR shows to have been shipped 3 weeks ago. It says to call if I didnt get it by today. My Corsair MIR has been stuck in processing for a month. My Logitech check came to me in 2 to 3 weeks with no issues. All 3 were sent the same exact day. I already didnt like ASUS for this type reason not so much because of their products.



I was waiting for a MIR from ASUS about a year ago that seemed to take forever. I was finally ready to give up after more than 3 months when I did receive the check for 30.00.
I hear what your saying and in your case I was feeling the same way, but if that check hasn't already arrived, after being sent 3 weeks ago, I would get on the phone to Newegg ASAP and explain what happened. Their customer service is really good about taking care of these types of complaints..

**+*


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, so here it is...my satin fabric Egg! Has anyone ever got one of these?   Is this my reward for being a consistent customer, I don't get it


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 6, 2009)

They sent me a hat one time. Too bad it's beige, I only wear black.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 6, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> They sent me a hat one time. Too bad it's beige, I only wear black.



At least a hat is useful......


----------



## From_Nowhere (Jun 6, 2009)

You could use the fabric egg to wipe stuff off.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 6, 2009)

^^^ Yeah that's true, it would have been cool if it was at least micro-fiber. hahaa


----------



## Reventon (Jun 6, 2009)

Haven't had any problems with them ever. I haven't ordered many parts from there, but they are always quick. Great prices, probably the best I've seen except for on phones. Never need to RMA but from what I've heard they are always quick to replace or refund your product.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 6, 2009)

Newegg are untouchable..  And when i have had a issue which has been normally with cheaper things like Sata cable, card readers and fan controllers under $25 they just tell ya keep it or put it in the bin if you want and then they refund you + postage..

The worsted is getting your money back for me as refunds tend to take a week+. But thats more likely the dam bank than Newegg. 

NEVER had a issue really so there is nothing at all i can say bad about them. Even the 4870 i sent back it was on the 30th day matter of hours before i could not send it back to them and without messing me around they just told me send it back and fully refunded me.

Spent over the years about 3k

Newegg Rocks!


----------



## sweeper (Jun 6, 2009)

I got a case sticker from them before for being a loyal customer.  As for my memory *sigh... it's not directly Neweggs fault but it showed up via USPS stuffed in my apartment mailbox in an envelope (padded) in 90F temp. :shadedshu Newegg has great stuff and great prices but I wish they would ship UPS like they use to do way back in the day. I remember everything I got was off a UPS truck. It was like a candy truck going down the road . I was always thinking.. is that for me is that for me???


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jun 6, 2009)

They need to get a contract with FedEx again. I'll pay more for it as most everyone that uses newegg will tell you. You get what you pay for and UPS is the pits.

Other than that they are perfect. I've spent so much money there, it's ridiculous haha.

Not always the lowest prices anymore, but their speed at getting items out the door makes up for a lot of it. Not to mention the impeccable customer service. Although, Amazon has grabbed my attention with RMAs. They do cross shipping.

And what's this I hear about DHL? I think I got one thing from them that was small, but that's the only time ever. But yeah, it was slower than UPS :shadedshu (and that's killer slow).


----------



## Reventon (Jun 6, 2009)

TheGuruStud said:


> They need to get a contract with FedEx again. I'll pay more for it as most everyone that uses newegg will tell you. You get what you pay for and UPS is the pits.
> 
> Other than that they are perfect. I've spent so much money there, it's ridiculous haha.
> 
> Not always the lowest prices anymore, but their speed at getting items out the door makes up for a lot of it. Not to mention the impeccable customer service. Although, Amazon has grabbed my attention with RMAs. They do cross shipping.



From what I've seen they still have consistently low prices for sure. Occasionally they aren't the lowest for certain items, but they have some good prices.


----------



## sweeper (Jun 6, 2009)

Newegg still beats everyone else hands down but I wish they would get back on the ball with there shipping.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jun 6, 2009)

sweeper said:


> Newegg still beats everyone else hands down but I wish they would get back on the ball with there shipping.



!Spelling nazi alert! *sirens*


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Jun 6, 2009)

I love Newegg but their Fedex rates are crazy. I really hate UPS, that company is a prime example of everything that is wrong with unions.


----------



## sweeper (Jun 6, 2009)

TheGuruStud said:


> !Spelling nazi alert! *sirens*


----------



## AsRock (Jun 6, 2009)

sweeper said:


> Newegg still beats everyone else hands down but I wish they would get back on the ball with there shipping.






BababooeyHTJ said:


> I love Newegg but their Fedex rates are crazy. I really hate UPS, that company is a prime example of everything that is wrong with unions.



I hate it when people have ago at UPS and even more when the stuffs from egg.

Fact is it depends on were you live as Fedex is a pain and deliver at VERY random times were i'm at.  However with UPS i've either received some thing between 12:30-12:45 or nowwhich it's from 18:00-18:30 without fail for over 6 years.  
What is strange is that we moved about 3 blocks down the road which made these time changes but they NEVER failed..

And for Fedex i noticed some thing gets delivered any time from 11am-17:00 which is a fail compared to UPS..

In the end it just depends were you live.  And yes Fedex rates are totally crap for me..


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jun 6, 2009)

Fed Ex doesn't play soccer with my precious hardware. UPS acts as if it's a freakin tournament throwing packages around. Being slower is just another issue on top of it.


----------



## vbx (Jun 6, 2009)

TheGuruStud said:


> Fed Ex doesn't play soccer with my precious hardware. UPS acts of it's a freakin tournament throwing packages around. Being slower is just another issue on top of it.



I use to work at UPS.  And the package handlers are always fighting against time.  Package are tossed around from different conveyors belts to conveyor belts.  The only package handled with care are the huge heavy package.  Little package are tossed around.   It is up to the shipper to package their goods properly. 

And if we see any "handle with care, or this side up" stickers on the boxes, we ignore it and actually drop kick those packages.  How dare you tell us how to handle those package. LOL. JK

UPS takes excellent care of their employees and their customers package.

--------------

Anyways, my recent newegg experience. Was ordering an open box item.  And newegg was right.  it didn't come with any accessories.  What a bltch.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Jun 7, 2009)

I have horror stories with UPS like when they left my brand new GTX260 at my front door, I live in the city needless to say that package wasn't there when I got home. Newegg handled that very well, btw. The last time that I used UPS a package that was loaded onto their truck at 5:30a.m. on a friday never arrived at my door since the driver claimed he couldn't find my house even though he pulled up in front of my house at about 6:00p.m. and never even got out of the truck (my mailbox and the front of the house are clearly marked) and that wasn't even the first time that that had happened, usually with a different excuse. Have you ever called UPS customer service, they don't care. Fedex customer service on the other hand is great. Like I said UPS is a perfect example of what is wrong with unions, those people would not last at Fedex or any other job for that matter with out a union watching their back.


----------



## Altered (Jun 7, 2009)

BababooeyHTJ I have the same issue with them leaving packages on my doorstep. Thousands of $ of race car parts just left sitting there. Many calls to UPS and Fed got me a few weeks of them handing it to someone but after that back to leaving it on the porch. Thank goodness so far no losses. 

Personally I like UPS, Cute blond delivers to me and its consistently 4pm to 5:30pm except during holidays but still always delivered even at 9:30pm during the holiday season thank goodness it was my daughters present.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 7, 2009)

i just ordered $250 of more stuff so they better not monkey anything up lol








building up the octafather!


the 9400GT's are a joke i just want some cards to clock the hell out of and kill


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 7, 2009)

I ordered my new hdd on Monday and it on arrived Tuesday I have nver had any problems with UPS of the Egg. They wrapped it in big bubble wrap (twice) and surrounded it in a box of peanuts. I hooked it up and the drive runs great.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jun 7, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> I ordered my new hdd on Monday and it on arrived Tuesday I have nver had any problems with UPS of the Egg. They wrapped it in big bubble wrap (twice) and surrounded it in a box of peanuts. I hooked it up and the drive runs great.
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/newegg.jpg



It pains me to see that BS tax on your pic. 
One or the other mr govt. Taxing me on goods and income is illegal, but what do I know. It's not like it's in the constitution or anything.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 7, 2009)

TheGuruStud said:


> It pains me to see that BS tax on your pic.
> One or the other mr govt. Taxing me on goods and income is illegal, but what do I know. It's not like it's in the constitution or anything.



The constitution was rendered Void while bush was around, didn't you get the memo? 

Yeah, taxes are really weird with newegg. Glad I don't get any


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah sometimes I want too order from out of state (like maybe TigerDirect) so there are no taxes, but then I get hit with shipping. So I guess it evens out one way or another.


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 7, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Yeah sometimes I want too order from out of state (like maybe TigerDirect) so there are no taxes, but then I get hit with shipping. So I guess it evens one way or another.



Have you ever used Google Shopping to compare prices?  It is my new Pricewatch.


----------



## dieselcat18 (Jun 7, 2009)

AsRock said:


> I hate it when people have ago at UPS and even more when the stuffs from egg.
> 
> Fact is it depends on were you live as Fedex is a pain and deliver at VERY random times were I'm at.  However with UPS I've either received some thing between 12:30-12:45 or nowwhich it's from 18:00-18:30 without fail for over 6 years.
> What is strange is that we moved about 3 blocks down the road which made these time changes but they NEVER failed..
> ...


FedEx is an overnight express and Ground company and their delivery commitment times vary depending  what service the customer chooses that shipment to be delivered. It's also dependent on whether that delivery location is in a high density area or rural area. But those commitment times are set in stone, which means that package will be delivered to that zip code no later than what the commit time is for that particular service the customer has requested. And if your comparing rates of the ground service between UPS and FedEx, they are about the same and in some cases cheaper with FedEx. As for Newegg, they are a major account with UPS, thus getting huge discounted shipping rates from them, which is why it's generally cheaper than using FedEx 2nd, Express saver, or 4-5 day ground service when buying from the EGG. 
I'm not saying your not getting what you feel is good or bad service from whoever, you know what your getting and what it's costing you.
I just wanted to clear up any mis-information concerning unreliable delivery and non competitive rates.....

**+*


----------



## HammerON (Jun 7, 2009)

Have been using NewEgg since 2004 and have never been disappointed. The only thing I dislike is that they do not use USPS as a shipping option. Shipping to Alaska is already expensive


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 7, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> Have you ever used Google Shopping to compare prices?  It is my new Pricewatch.



No, I will check that out thanks buddy


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 7, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> No, I will check that out thanks buddy



No prob, what I like is seeing the fact that a lot of vendors, you can get the final price after shipping and tax, so it's pretty cool.  And Google doesn't list any crap companies either.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 7, 2009)

IT'S MY FAVORITE ONLINE PC part STORE
no problems with Newegg,but i have had problems with the DHL service through Newegg,which you cannot leave a bad review about since it is specifically against Newegg rules,I have had to re write a review after I commented about how DHL sat on my order for 14DAYS!!! then delivered it to the Post Office which in turn sat on it for another 4DAYS!!
Just remember if it's free 3day shipping your good but if it's just free shipping beware it may be worth paying the $8 to get in 3days


----------



## m4gicfour (Jun 7, 2009)

Newegg has generally impressed me the short time I've used them, but UGH! don't get me started on UPS.

WARNING RANT
I don't expect anyone to read this, just venting 


			
				Rant said:
			
		

> UPS routes all their packages through other couriers to get to my area, and its a can of worms.
> 
> Examples?
> 
> ...




My father once bought some professional audio equiptment from Sweetwater Sound (highly recommend them) and shipped FedEx Overnight, when the package had not arrived after 3 days, he phoned FedEx. After being transferred around a few times, they told him that they'd look into it and if the package was not there the next day, to call back.

The next day (Sunday, at about 8PM) a FedEx *SEMI* pulled down our residential street in this tiny 14000 person town, the driver got out, got the package, brought it to the door and offered to help carry it to wherever it was needed and unpackage it if needed. 

I now ALWAYS ship FedEx if it needs to be here on time. I'd rank the delivery companies in descending order: FedEx, USPS, Canada Post, Purolator, DHL, others, message-in-a-bottle, and finally UPS.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 7, 2009)

I always use UPS, haven't had any trouble with them yet.


----------



## m4gicfour (Jun 7, 2009)

UPS in Canada is shit, or so I've heard from anybody here that's used them. I'd be happy enough if UPS actually delivered the package themselves, then I could at least hold them responsible for the shitty service.

I have heard good things about their service in the US though.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Long rant*

I LOVE YOU NEWEGG!! i have spent around $1500+ and i just started around December of 2008 that's when i got my current build sadly i ordered 2 days before Christmas so it took about 13 days to ship because then it got held up for new years eve don't buy stuff around December 20-January 4 it takes long but that's not neweggs fault. i love UPS i know the guy so i know my stuff is in good condition its funny when im at school i see him dropping stuff off then i wave then he shows up at my house always around 5-5:30pm (im one of the last stops) when hes driving up my drive im just jumping up and down like a little kid by the way my drive is 1mile long! i live in the great out doors in Iowa i is a farmer hope you like me corns i pee in it just for you all i bet all of you are like cry:


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jun 9, 2009)

Delta6326 said:


> hope you like me corns i pee in it just for you all i bet all of you are like cry:



LOL, that makes two of us


----------



## Olympiodoros (Jun 9, 2009)

TheGuruStud said:


> LOL, that makes two of us



+1 






. newegg support is top-notch and their prices are usually better than other places


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 10, 2009)

Whats with the lack of coupons and sales from Newegg? I know the market may be slow right now, but I want some discounts Tigerdirect is always having sales 24/7 but their prices are caca


----------



## dieselcat18 (Jun 10, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Whats with the lack of coupons and sales from Newegg? I know the market may be slow right now, but I want some discounts Tigerdirect is always having sales 24/7 but their prices are caca



Keep an eye out for deals at end of month....that's where I find most of the promo codes and cash discounts to appear 

Sent from iphone


----------



## vbx (Jun 12, 2009)

Purchased the Antec P180 case 4 days ago for 99.99 + free shipping. 

Today, the price went down to 79.00 + shipping. 

Contacted Newegg and they gave me  $20 credit.   Wow!


----------



## dieselcat18 (Jun 12, 2009)

vbx said:


> Purchased the Antec P180 case 4 days ago for 99.99 + free shipping.
> 
> Today, the price went down to 79.00 + shipping.
> 
> Contacted Newegg and they gave me  $20 credit.   Wow!



They did the same for me on an item the price went down on a day after I bought it....they are really good about keeping the customer happy....


----------



## Reventon (Jun 12, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> Have you ever used Google Shopping to compare prices?  It is my new Pricewatch.



Google Shopping really isn't that good. I usually have to search for hours in order to find low prices on something.


----------



## m4gicfour (Jun 25, 2009)

Anybody have e-mail contact info for newegg's corporate offices? I have something I'd like to send them... :shadedshu


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jun 25, 2009)

m4gicfour said:


> Anybody have e-mail contact info for newegg's corporate offices? I have something I'd like to send them... :shadedshu



A flaming bag of poo?


----------



## m4gicfour (Jun 25, 2009)

No, the PDF I attached to my post 

EDIT - How _exactly_ did you think I was going to send a flaming bag of poo via e-mail? I'm pretty sure even the regular mail wouldn't take that, and if they did, it'd be all burned up by the time it got there so it wouldn't really be worth it, would it?


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jun 25, 2009)

m4gicfour said:


> No, the PDF I attached to my post
> 
> EDIT - How _exactly_ did you think I was going to send a flaming bag of poo via e-mail? I'm pretty sure even the regular mail wouldn't take that, and if they did, it'd be all burned up by the time it got there so it wouldn't really be worth it, would it?



Don't ask me. I'm just the ideas guy.


----------



## m4gicfour (Jun 25, 2009)

Did you happen to read the PDF? I got the standard generic pre-prepared response to my question and basically told "Sabrina Su" that she could be replaced by a poorly written script. Childish, maybe; but it made me feel better


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jun 25, 2009)

m4gicfour said:


> Did you happen to read the PDF? I got the standard generic pre-prepared response to my question and basically told "Sabrina Su" that she could be replaced by a poorly written script. Childish, maybe; but it made me feel better



I just use paypal b/c it's too hard entering my new card's info.

Yes, I'm that lazy. But wasn't my fault for the new card. VISA claims their shit was hacked and tons of numbers were stolen. Really good job, there. I'm sooo glad I have visa.


----------



## m4gicfour (Jun 25, 2009)

rofl. Well at least I don't have my credit card linked to my savings; my $1000 credit limit is a much more tolerable loss than the 5-figure savings-for-school I've almost completed would be... 5 years of hard work and one and a half more at this rate!


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jun 25, 2009)

m4gicfour said:


> rofl. Well at least I don't have my credit card linked to my savings; my $1000 credit limit is a much more tolerable loss than the 5-figure savings-for-school I've almost completed would be... 5 years of hard work and one and a half more at this rate!



No loss. I'd get everything back that day.

My wallet was stolen, once. I just went in and explained everything. The money was immediately replaced.


----------



## m4gicfour (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah, card companies keep pretty meticulous records so any unusual purchases or large payments made when you lose a card or have it stolen are USUALLY refunded right away; since they know what your spending habits are, that its not you, and they make craploads of money (3.5%+ off the retailer and interest from you) off your continued buisness. Banks make even more, by investing your money and charging service charges for the privledge of making money off you.

anywho, </offtopic>


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 25, 2009)

Today's Shell Shocker >>> http://www.newegg.com/Special/ShellShocker.aspx


----------



## m4gicfour (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah, I bought one already, lol. Anybody used it; any good? 

Oh wait, I thought I already ended my offtopic posts...


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 25, 2009)

Those 20-30$ Rosewill cases are better than pricey Antec, Raidmax and Apevia cases imo.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 25, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Those 20-30$ Rosewill cases are better than pricey Antec, Raidmax and Apevia cases imo.



I believe it....You can't go wrong for only $23.99


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 25, 2009)

No, they really are. For cable management, they're a lot better. Airflow is lesser, but the cable management will help.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jun 25, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> I believe it....You can't go wrong for only $23.99



If they had large fans, they would be just as good and better for the price. The PSUs aren't too shabby either. Can't beat 60 bucks for a nice case and 500W PSU (450 w/e) for a budget build.


----------



## i nEeD HeLp (Jun 25, 2009)

vbx said:


> Newegg use to ship quick.  I live about 30 mins from them.  It use to take 1 business day.  It now takes 3-4 business days to get to me.
> 
> Don't know if they moved or the items ships from a different location now?



why didnt you just go and pick them up, instead of paying extra shipping fees?

any ways this thread made me good since im about to spend $1012 with them. its my first time buying from them.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 25, 2009)

TheGuruStud said:


> If they had large fans, they would be just as good and better for the price.



You could always cut 'em up and throw in larger fans


----------

